# Benelli Super Black Eagle 11 Cleaning ?



## AwakeNJ (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey All,

I am new to the shotgun seen, ( long time behind long range rifles) and was wondering what anyone with experienced could tell me about solvents for weapons maintence for the Benelli Super Black Eagle 11 ? I have a ton to learn and am more than willing to take as MUCH advice as you guys can possiably offer !!!! I was also curious about the camo finish and did not want to use anything on the exterior that may damage the finish ? Can I use Hoppe's bench rest on the barrel ??


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Buy yourself one of those fuzzy barrel cleaning rods first, they are great, I dont even use a solvent on mine. I'll take everything apart and clean it real well, this include the spring in the stock, its overlooked by a lot of people but needs to be cleaned now and again. Otherwise I use TSI 301, it a fantastic product. Give the barrel a little spray and run the fuzzy rod deal done a few time. Forgive me but I cant for the life of me think of the name of them. Otherwise as far as the action goes just take everything apart and wipe it down real good. An old toothbrust work really good for hard to get in places. Make sure you take out your chokes and clean them off too, mine seem to get extremely gummed up in mine, havent really heard of a lot of people having this problem but mine get a lot of build up inbetween the barrel and choke.


----------

